# BMW S1000rr goldbet replica colour from factory



## chaingang (Nov 21, 2013)

i would like to know who sells the orginal BMW s1000rr Goldbet bikes (Replicas) original colour not sticker or fake/copies,i would like to know where and who to order one from!
Many Thanks


----------

